# 2012 Olympic Boxing. Day 16



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Final day of the London 2012 Olympic boxing today. All times BST and estimates.

*Flyweight*
13:30 - Tugstsogt Nyambayar (Mongolia) vs Robeisy Ramirez Carrazana (Cuba)

*Lightweight*
13:45 - Vasyl Lomachenko (Ukraine) vs Soonchul Han (Korea)

*Welterweight*
14:15 - Freddie Evans (GB) vs Serik Sapiyev (Kazakhstan)

*Light Heavyweight*
14:45 - Egor Mekhontchev (Russia) vs Adilbek Niyazymbetov (Kazakhstan)

*Super Heavyweight*
15:15 - Roberto Cammarelle (Italy) vs Anthony Joshua (GB)

Predictions?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh crap, why does this clash with the Charity shield? I thought it would be on later tonight, what a pain in the arse.

Oh well, will watch the boxing while being the only person posting in here.

Ramirez, Lomachenko, Sapiev, no idea and i'm 50/50 for the Super heavyweights, really want Josuha to win but just think beating Cammarelle is going to be a hard ask


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ramirez, lomachenko, Sapiyev, Mekhontcev and Joshua


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a funny felling the Korean may turn it on against Loma though


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ramirez started the first off well, but then just shut off a bit, close round, 6-5 Ramirez, probably didn't desrve the round but the Cuban just oozes class


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Horrible scoring there. Nyambar completely outboxed him. Sick of shit scoring in the finals. Total disgrace.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Tugs won that round by at least a couple of points - looks like the Cuban just needs to stay on his feet to win


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Cuban's getting this no matter what. How predictable.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight this. The Cuban is warming up tho. Only 1 point in it going into the last.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mongolian should be ahead IMO. 10-9 to Cuba


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mongolian probably a little unlucky not to be ahead, but not as bad as some of you are acting imo


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Cuban lad has been great all tournament, quality fight


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought the Cuban pulled away in the last round, he deserves it imo.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good talent this kid. I actually thought it was rather close tho


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

First round was shocking scoring @Unknown Poster

To give that to Ramirez was horrible, Mongolian outboxed by 2-3 points. Level second round and Ramirez won the last by a couple so this should be going to countback or very, very close. But no Cuban gets it by 3.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Ramirez clearly won the last but didn't deserve the first. Close fight though


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck off Wlad, where's Lennox


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wladdy the daddy!!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ramirez is a tremendous talent, I hope he turns pro in America.

Wlad is a class act.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, Lomachenko isn't bad is he!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Such a shame Lomachenko isnt turning pro.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Such a shame Lomachenko isnt turning pro.


Why isn't he?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why isn't he?


He's signed up for something called APB, which will be starting in 2013.Its AIBAs attempt at a semi-professional circuit, similar to WSB.

There's a thread about it on here


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why isn't he?


http://espn.go.com/olympics/summer/.../ukraine-vasyl-lomachenko-signs-pro-deal-aiba

:-(


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The fuck is that shit? Seems utterly pointless to me


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dick Mctaggart :happy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on Fred, let your hands go!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What is Evans doing? Awful work-rate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What the hell is Evans doing? He threw about 5 punches..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Missed the first minute, but from what i saw the Kazakh deserved the lead but almost everything he threw were hitting Evans' gloves


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fred is throwing this away, what an idiot.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sapiyev should have this comfortably, Evans can be a lazy bastard at times


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a pretty shit effort TBH. Olympic final.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW I've never known a boxer to throw so few shots in an amateur bout, Evans isn't even trying.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sapiyev is just too good, too mature. Good head movement, good body movement, unpredictable, high work-rate. Must punch pretty hard to have Evans in his shell. Evans just looks too orthodox and unimaginative. He won't punch unless he's in textbook position...

Still a poor effort from Freddie though, really is.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if Evans has burned himself out here. He simply isn't throwing any punches. 

5 points to too much for him to turn around


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is it mental with Evans or has he just got shit stamina? Every fight so far he's just looked very talented but doesn't throw enough


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

WTF is Evans doing, poor performance, 5 down, deserves to lose. Hasn't turned up at all - needs a huge last round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a joke, I can't believe I backed Evans to win this, he's fighting like Audley Harrison.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

He's not even going for it?!! settling for Silver, shocking effort.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Really didn't fancy Evans for this anyway, didn't seem mentally strong enough in a few bouts, letting opponents back in.

Sapiyev is pretty damn good.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That was an absolute arse kicking.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sapiyev was way too good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you ever seen such a poor effort in an Olympic final? Evans showed no heart what so ever.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sapiyev is another guy I'd like to see pro. Add to the list of Murata, Khytrov, the Falcao brothers.

Evans needs to stay amateur for a few years IMO. He's got issues that are not best resolved in a pro ring. He needs good sparring.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

17-9 was generous if anything. Fair play to the guy.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Evans looks totally burned out to me. Settled for silver in the end. But he'll always think what might have been after that. He just didn't throw a punch


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> 17-9 was generous if anything. Fair play to the guy.


Totally agree. He didn't throw 9 punches, let alone land them


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Very poor performance, one of the worst I've seen this tournament. 

Credit where its due in winning a silver, has been good all tournamnet bar a couple of late fight lulls but really didn't turn up today of all days


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Be interesting to gather peoples thoughts on fighters that should turn pro after this is finished. From our boys (I know a few have already said they won't go pro...but hypothetically) and some of the other stand outs in the tournament.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

A combination of Sapiyev being really good and Evans not quite turning up there for me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Amir bigging up Khan Promotions saying he'll get these amateur guys success as pros. I thought they didn't allow advertising on the BBC :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Oscar Valdez, Mark Barriga, Vasyl Lomachenko, Evaldes Petrauskas, Denis Berinchyk, Ryota Murata, Khytrov and Sapiyev should all turn.

Out of the Brits I reckon Selby, Campbell and Ogogo are best prepared fot the change although I expect them all to turn over.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit worried about Selby as a pro. Very shoeshine on the backfoot. That's a tough style to pull off over the long distance considering he wasn't all that hard to hit.

Petrauskas, Berinchyk, Murata, Khytrov and Sapiyev are very obvious stand outs as pressure guys. All of them are very mature and developed except for the Lithuanaian, maybe.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Be interesting to gather peoples thoughts on fighters that should turn pro after this is finished. From our boys (I know a few have already said they won't go pro...but hypothetically) and some of the other stand outs in the tournament.


I'd like to see Josh stay amateur (won't happen). Stalker and Selby should turn over. Campbell too. The Scottish fella Josh Taylor should stay amateur as well, at least until the commonwealth games, but I've heard whispers he will turn pro


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think for Stalker he should have a good idea about whether he'd make a good pro from sparring pro guys. I'm not absolutely convinced because I don't know looking at his technique that he punches all that hard. If he fancies his chances now would seem a logical time since he should be in his peak.

Not much else Campbell can achieve and I think he has potential, good textbook technique. Needs sensible progression because I don't think he's mature physically.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

All but one final predicted correct so far (damn right I'm claiming Pong and Falcao victories:hey, two to go - come on Mek and Josh


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Evans shouls stay amateur - I dont think his style suits the pro's and he seems to have conditioning problems in the three round format.

Would like Josh to stay for another year or two as well but doubt he will


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been thinking recently that Joshua would do well to stay amatuer for another year, get a but more experience, let the hype die down a bit. Can't see it though.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Surprised the Russian is struggling based on their respective Semi's.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Agree with those listed, id also add the Cuban's in Savon and Carranza (depends on whether they defect or not) Falcao the middleweight, Usyk, and Mekhontsev would all make good pros.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I've been thinking recently that Joshua would do well to stay amatuer for another year, get a but more experience, let the hype die down a bit. Can't see it though.


Or just move him slower as a professional? Send him stateside/Germany for sparring, boxing fans will want him to be moved quickly though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Callum Smith beat Sapiyev 13-4 back in 2010.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Callum Smith beat Sapiyev 13-4 back in 2010.


Hes obviously improved big time though since then.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Callum Smith should've been in these games though.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Good decision. Slightly edged it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking hell what a way to win/lose! On judges decision after scores and countback are level it's pretty much just pot luck.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought the Kazakh edged it, no robbery though :conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha Lennox and Amir doing the mobot :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Btw interesting little fact lads, Joe Ward beat Mekhonstev 20-14 in March of this year :deal

Its a case of what might have been for Joe.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Btw interesting little fact lads, Joe Ward beat Mekhonstev 20-14 in March of this year :deal
> 
> Its a case of what might have been for Joe.


And Joe Ward should've qualified as well. But a lot of amateur boxing is on the day admittedly.

You could run these games in a fortnight's time and half of the medallists could easily be different.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> And Joe Ward should've qualified as well. But a lot of amateur boxing is on the day admittedly.
> 
> *You could run these games in a fortnight's time and half of the medallists could easily be different*.


Your right, I just had a look at my picks for the Olympics, and some of them were way off :lol: Its all about performances on the day as you say.

I thought Ward should have got thew in over the Turk in the olympic qualifier, very controversial so it was. The hosts got loads of dodgy deicsions.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Big Josh time! :bbb


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Here comes Joshua, come on son, cap off a great games in the best possible way. I am fucking buzzing, haven't felt like this watching boxing since a certain Mr Froch smashed a Romanian twat all round Nottingham.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Joshua caught way too much there at the end of the first. Cammarelle leads by one but should be more IMO. 6-5.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Josh hurt there!

Half decent first round for him tho. COME ON JOSH!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Joshua was ahead until the final 30 seconds, Italian probably should be more head.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Josh is too static and getting picked off too much. 13-10 to Cammarelle. Josh has to throw everything at it now.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Think Camarrelle has it now, better round for Joshua but just getting tagged a bit too easy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He has to go for it now. Needs to jab much more, ad follow it up.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Going to be close as fuck, thing Italian has it but it's close


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He won the last, but it wast enough for me


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Started too slow. Definitely won the 3rd, could be really close though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He done it, not a robbery but once again got the swing of the judges, and my god the Yanks will class this as worse than Chavez-Whitaker i'd bet my life on it


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Deserved that


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He was a tad lucky, but I couldn't give a fuck!

JOSH-U-A!!!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty lucky but Cammarelle was spoiling at the end anyway so fuck him :yep

WAR Joshua!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit fortunate.

Very fortunate including the Savon one...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done to Anthony Joshua, he only won half his fights but walks out the Olympic champ:hey


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Close fight but i cant see how he was 4 points better than Cameralle in the 3rd round.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Saying he wants to stay amateur?

God I hope so, very sensible young boy if so.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought big Josh deserved that, don't think he deserved to be 3 down after the second, and how did Camarelle land 5 scoring punches in the last round..

Well done Anthony!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Saying he wants to stay amateur?
> 
> God I hope so, very sensible young boy if so.


He said he's an amateur for now, Fast Eddies £££ will lure him into the pro's.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Lets be honest judges were probably paid off. Seemed to me like they gave Cammarelle the first two but close enough so that Joshua could come back in the last round realistically and give the appearance that they were willing to score Cammarelle rounds...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Lets be honest judges were probably paid off. Seemed to me like they gave Cammarelle the first two but close enough so that Joshua could come back in the last round realistically and give the appearance that they were willing to score Cammarelle rounds...


What? :huh:lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He said he's an amateur for now, Fast Eddies £££ will lure him into the pro's.


Maybe, but he'll know he's still going to be a huge coup for whoever signs him whether it's in a month or in a year

imo


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Lets be honest judges were probably paid off. Seemed to me like they gave Cammarelle the first two but close enough so that Joshua could come back in the last round realistically and give the appearance that they were willing to score Cammarelle rounds...


:lol: Bit of a stretch but wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Lets be honest judges were probably paid off. Seemed to me like they gave Cammarelle the first two but close enough so that Joshua could come back in the last round realistically and give the appearance that they were willing to score Cammarelle rounds...


But the third round was the easiest to score in the fight and it was a fair decision.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't got much problem with the scoring in the final. But the Savon fight still takes something away from it to me but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

They're hardly likely to just score every round to Joshua, are they? If you were set out to rig matches that wouldn't be the smartest approach.

You only have to look at the Savon fight to see Joshua only had to be comeptetive and remain on his feet to get gold here. This fight was the icing on the cake for Joshua to suddenly pull back 3 points, but that fight showed it clearly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> They're hardly likely to just score every round to Joshua, are they? If you were set out to rig matches that wouldn't be the smartest approach.
> 
> You only have to look at the Savon fight to see Joshua only had to be comeptetive and remain on his feet to get gold here. This fight was the icing on the cake for Joshua to suddenly pull back 3 points, but that fight showed it clearly.


The Savon fight has nothing to do with this, it was a really close fight, so that means the judges have been paid off..the scoring was fair.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The Savon fight has nothing to do with this, it was a really close fight, so that means the judges have been paid off..the scoring was fair.


Joshua did well in the last round but I'm not sure he pulled back 3 points, he was getting hit himself. Pretty convenient he suddenly pulls back 3 and wins on countback, to be honest.

But clearly this wasn't the main problem, I agree it was a close fight and I don't really have a problem with Joshua winning this fight - just feel it was fairly indicative of the way things were going to go after the Savon farce. This was the sort of fight where you can rightly say 'could have gone either way', but as we know in boxing it very rarely does go 'either way', it goes to the guy that's supposed to win.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The Italian team are appealing Joshua's win. They have ZERO ground for appeal!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I think him and Savon were the 2 best boxers in the division, if the draw had been a little different they would have met in the final.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I think him and Savon were the 2 best boxers in the division, if the draw had been a little different they would have met in the final.


Agree with this. It was an unfortunate draw for both to meet straight away.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently AIBA will ask Amir Khan for his scorecard and that will decide the appeal from the Italians.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The Savon fight doesn't matter one bit here. Didn't Shimizu get two gifts in this Olympics?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Shimizu was the luckiest guy in the world at the time of these Olympics, luckier than the Euromillions winner that just picked up a check for 147 mill.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm out and forgot to record this. For me, regardless of how any of Joshua's fights turned out, the Savon fight has really left Joshua's gold tainted.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking greasy Italians, they've got no chance.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm out and forgot to record this. For me, regardless of how any of Joshua's fights turned out, the Savon fight has really left Joshua's gold tainted.


:deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd like to congratulate Erislandy Savon, the real champ


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn Agreed mate.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Savon EVT Olympics


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> I'd like to congratulate Erislandy Savon, the real champ


:deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> I'd like to congratulate Erislandy Savon, the real champ


:deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Savon would have made Dytchko look like a fool.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Been a good Olympics for the boxing this year, some excellent fights and fighters tied in with some shitty officiating and scoring, thems the breaks though. Kind of glad its over now, its been such a hectic pace of boxing over the last two weeks and I feel shattered after it :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyway, don't wanna be down on Joshua. Kids got good potential, very good potential in fact. He was definitely the major talent in this division along with Savon, he did great in the fights against the Chinese and Dychko.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> They're hardly likely to just score every round to Joshua, are they? If you were set out to rig matches that wouldn't be the smartest approach.
> 
> You only have to look at the Savon fight to see Joshua only had to be comeptetive and remain on his feet to get gold here. This fight was the icing on the cake for Joshua to suddenly pull back 3 points, but that fight showed it clearly.


If it was rigged, then surely they'd be more inclined to score the first two rounds - both of which were close - to Joshua than the other way around? Or did the judges just magically have the foresight that Joshua would win the 3rd, and, not only that, score it to him by just enough to level it up before count back to avoid suspicion?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

how many other Savin fights have you mugs seen? he had a good style for Joshua but theres nothing to say he would have beat all the others guys Joshua faced


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Anyway, don't wanna be down on Joshua. Kids got good potential, very good potential in fact. He was definitely the major talent in this division along with Savon, he did great in the fights against the Chinese and Dychko.


Yeah definitely. We could spend an eternity trying to right all the wrongs that go on in the world of boxing. But it is frustrating at times


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

haters already hating. its a joke


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Appeal unsuccessful. Joshua wins gold.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

dkos said:


> If it was rigged, then surely they'd be more inclined to score the first two rounds - both of which were close - to Joshua than the other way around? Or did the judges just magically have the foresight that Joshua would win the 3rd, and, not only that, score it to him by just enough to level it up before count back to avoid suspicion?


Well they magically produced a 3 point overturn and 'magically' allowed him to beat Savon so I'm not entirely sure its farfetched. No way near as farfetched as say...scoring the Savon fight to Joshua.

The rounds were always going to be close, and Joshua was by far the younger and fresher man so no...not really magical to wait for the last round.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Result stands, well done Joshua.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> haters already hating. its a joke


:huh In my opinion, and seemingly the view of many others, Savon beat Anthony Joshua earlier in this tournament. I'm not gonna forget that just because Josh is British.

It's not hating, I still give big Joshua credit. He's still done a very good job to win it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Should it be swept under the carpet, Rob? You should work for the BBC.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

People who use the word hater should be shot, as soon as you give your opinion on something your 'hating'... **** word.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

All this said Joshua still showed he was one of the top 3 guys in the world, after only 40 odd fights. Proud of him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> :huh In my opinion, and seemingly the view of many others, Savon beat Anthony Joshua earlier in this tournament. I'm not gonna forget that just because Josh is British.
> 
> It's not hating, I still give big Joshua credit. He's still done a very good job to win it.


except for the next 15 years its what were gonna hear about. all these people saying Savon is the best fighter are full of shit. they have seen him fight 3 rounds in there whole life


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Should it be swept under the carpet, Rob? You should work for the BBC.


it was 3 weeks ago. focus on the positives instead of the negatives. Stalker got robbed in some peoples eyes but focus on his achievement.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> except for the next 15 years its what were gonna hear about. all these people saying Savon is the best fighter are full of shit. they have seen him fight 3 rounds in there whole life


Rob it was in this tournament ffs. The last 3 rounds I saw from Savon he won, so yeah.. I'm gonna be rating him. Raters gonna rate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Started boxing 4 years ago, arrested for selling weed a year ago to getting Silver at the Worlds and Gold at the Olympics.

Anthony Joshua>>>


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Rob it was in this tournament ffs. The last 3 rounds I saw from Savon he won, so yeah.. I'm gonna be rating him. *Raters gonna rate.*


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Out of interest Rob, how many of Savon's fights have you seen?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Final medals table for the boxing sees Britain top!

1. GB - 3 golds, 1 silver, 1 bronze
2. Ukraine - 2 golds, 1 silver, 2 bronze
3. Cuba - 2 golds, 0 silver, 2 bronze

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/medals/sports/boxing

:deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Well they magically produced a 3 point overturn and 'magically' allowed him to beat Savon so I'm not entirely sure its farfetched. No way near as farfetched as say...scoring the Savon fight to Joshua.
> 
> The rounds were always going to be close, and Joshua was by far the younger and fresher man so no...not really magical to wait for the last round.


I don't think being the younger and fresher man necessarily means they would bank on that for him to prevail in the 3rd, especially when you consider his patchy form in that round over the course of the tournament.

Incompetent judging that might've been swayed by the crowd, but I wouldn't go as far to say it was rigged...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> except for the next 15 years its what were gonna hear about. all these people saying Savon is the best fighter are full of shit. they have seen him fight 3 rounds in there whole life


Rubbish mate, I've seen Savon fight a few times and said before the bout he would cause problems for Joshua. Joshua did well but he did lose to Savon and the Cuban put a good effort in at the worlds and his performances have rightly turned people into fans of his.

Everyone telling Joshua he is amazing and what not are doing him no favours either, he deserves plaudits for all his achievements and for a relative novice he has has a remarkable rise but he still has some flaws to iron out yet.

Hopefully he stays an amateur for another year and gets a good 8-10 fights in before turning over.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Robs a fucking spastic.


Savon won that fight and that's all there is to it. People have been rating Joshua very highly recently, and have seen him fairly clearly beaten by an excellent fighter from Cuba, thats why we are rating Savon.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry Rob, I'm sure if Josh' sticks it out in the Am's and really knuckles down he'll win a gold medal at some point.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

'Savon the true champ' :rofl

Oh dear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Its all the same guys who said Khan would never be a world champion. Some people on this forum seem to resent success. As soon as a fighter gets to the top he is slated in some way. Of course it would be different if Joshua posted on here.

In my opiniom Joshua lost to Savon. But Joshua won 3 other fights fairly and I don't beleive Savon would have beaten the last two fighter Joshua beat. He deserves his Gold Medal.

Being real, before everyfight for the next 15 years Joshua will be introduced as "Olympic Gold Medalist" some smart ass on the round by round wil brong up Savon. If you don't like it don't watch him fight. Simple as that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its all the same guys who said Khan would never be a world champion. Some people on this forum seem to resent success. As soon as a fighter gets to the top he is slated in some way.
> 
> In my opiniom Joshua lost to Savon. But Joshua won 3 other fights fairly and I don't beleive Savon would have beaten the last two fighter Joshua beat. He deserves his Gold Medal.


He deserves kudos for a lot of things, he's a tremendous talent with a very bright future, but he had more than his fair share of 'luck' getting that gold.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Bryn said:


> He deserves kudos for a lot of things, he's a tremendous talent with a very bright future, but he had more than his fair share of 'luck' getting that gold.


I just know how its going to be. The haye for Khan was boring after 1 fight, same as DeGale. He hate or Joshua, which it is, is already boring.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:huh Who's hating on Joshua? I haven't seen one comment on here knocking the guy for anything other than the truth in that he probably shouldn't have got past Savon and was maybe fortunate with the countback win in the final.

I love the guy, I reckon he's quality and really hope he can continue to improve in the next few years be it as an am or pro.

If in a few years time Joshua's getting criticism for whatever reasons, then hate on it then but there's no point trying to read the future Rob :good

For all the 'hate' that the likes of Amir Khan, James DeGale and Audley Harrison have had for whatever reasons, they've also had way more praise, recognition and respect.


----------

